# Cheapest location to get live rock?



## effox

Hey everyone,

I know it's going to cost me around 300 to get live rock for my 29g biocube, so I was wanting to know if someone could direct me to the cheapest or or most reasonably priced place to get live rock.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## eternity302

JL Aquatics =)


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Put a post up in here, and on can reef if you are on there. People sell it for around $4/lbs. Oceans Aquatics has it for about 7.99/lbs.


----------



## cichlid

Pet lovers in abbotsford is also 7.99plb


----------



## fkshiu

Buy "used".


----------



## reeferious

*cheap liverock*

watchout for tank shutdowns. get liverocks with attached corals, algae, live critters etc. for 3-4 dollars/pound. pay no tax either.


----------



## Algae Beater

asking where the cheapest liverock is says little about the quality of the rock. $10 a pound for porous and well-encrusted rock is a steal when compared to the $5-8 you usually see for white cannonballs. Get your hands wet, and don't let cost be the deciding factor with your livestock, because it ISN'T


----------



## Jay2x

Buy some liverocks and base porous rocks.


----------



## Ron99

+1 to other hobbyists. I got all my live rock from various tank shutdowns for $4/lb or less and all of it was really nice porous pieces.


----------



## Rastapus

Live rock is the foundation for any successful reef aquarium. With a 29 gallon Bio cube, I would recommend being very choosy about the live rock you decide on. Many types of rock are extremely porous and although the price per pound might seem high, if the rock you purchase is dense and overly heavy, you will end up paying twice as much at $4.00/lb. As well in a 29 you will want to be picky about the shapes to pull off a really nice display. The last 14 bio cube we did, I ended up using only 12 lbs, the aquarium is comfortably full and the rock was hand selected for the structure.


----------



## skabooya

When i started my saltwater I wanted to go cheap too. I ended up buying dead rock (eco rox from bulkreefsupply) and then some nice pieces of Live rock to seed the system. It has been about 3 months and the dead rock is going green with coraline with spots of purple. It ended up being very cheap. 
Or like others mentioned, keep an eye out for tanks shutting down. There are a few now on canreef. There are members with some very nice rock and they are already established. Heck you can even get some with corals already attached. All for around $4/lb


----------



## effox

Thanks for the help guys, I decided to purchase a higher quality rock instead of being cheap.


----------



## Rastapus

effox said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I decided to purchase a higher quality rock instead of being cheap.


Good for you! Great to hear!


----------



## Algae Beater

effox said:


> Thanks for the help guys, I decided to purchase a higher quality rock instead of being cheap.


Never a bad decision!


----------



## hueseph

effox said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know it's going to cost me around 300 to get live rock for my 29g biocube, so I was wanting to know if someone could direct me to the cheapest or or most reasonably priced place to get live rock.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


I realize this is an old thread but I thought I'd post. I'm not sure how long the company has been in business but it seems to me to be a good investment and a responsible way to get live rock. ecoLiveRock.org $3.50 a pound. They are a conservationist organization. They use the profits to produce cultured live rock and therefore preserve existing wild reefs.


----------

